# Whisper



## Nellie (Jun 19, 2016)

I whisper, silently,
hoping someone listens
as I speak to myself,
crying in despair
while firm voices scorn
all who speak out loud.
Listen, hear the soft cries
echoing what guilt denies.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 19, 2016)

I liked this, very deep.  I did wonder at a seeming contradiction, if you're whispering it's not loud, but it implies "firm voices" scorn speaking out loud.  Hope I'm making sense, sometimes I have trouble getting my point across.  Just something to think about, anyhow.  Good job.

Tony


----------



## Sonata (Jun 19, 2016)

Beautiful Nellie - but yours are always so perfect.  Thank you.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 19, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> I liked this, very deep.  I did wonder at a seeming contradiction, if you're whispering it's not loud, but it implies "firm voices" scorn speaking out loud.  Hope I'm making sense, sometimes I have trouble getting my point across.  Just something to think about, anyhow.  Good job.
> 
> Tony



Yes, you made sense. It does seem to contradict itself. What I mean is that the "firm voices" are in my head and they're telling me not to tell, if that makes any sense. (And no, I really don't hear voices in my head! :clown Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 19, 2016)

Sonata said:


> Beautiful Nellie - but yours are always so perfect.  Thank you.



Thanks! Don't I wish all would say that?!!


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 19, 2016)

> I whisper, silently,
> hoping someone listens



Deep, beautiful like yourself.....and I always do. :love_heart:


----------



## escorial (Jun 20, 2016)

whisper came out loud and clear...


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 20, 2016)

Nellie said:


> Thanks! Don't I wish all would say that?!!




lol if all we ever receive is poetry praise, we would stop growing and improving as poets, and that is unacceptable ... and soon the praise would be meaningless.... This poem IS praise worthy !! Absolutely one of your best...Mood and deep emotion expressed elegantly... Thank you Nellie...


----------



## WriteMind (Jun 28, 2016)

I love how this sounds when I read it out loud.

The rhythm and music of it is very inviting.

The subject is very pleasing as well. 

I'm quickly learning that I like your stuff very much.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nellie (Jun 28, 2016)

Jake_Doelling said:


> I love how this sounds when I read it out loud.
> 
> The rhythm and music of it is very inviting.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jake. Glad to hear someone likes my "stuff".


----------

